# Private Charter Deep Sea Fishing trip Oct 13



## Dynamo (Aug 12, 2017)

I have 1 seat available on Tuna & Snapper trip for $335 for October 13 in Port Mansfield, TX with Capt Chad Kinney. If you don't know him, Hes been on multiple Fishing Shows such as Big Water Adventures on WFN & Outdoor Channel. 

This trip will leave at 6 am and head offshore to target Tuna, Wahoo, and deep water species and toward the end of the trip on the way back stop and target Texas water Red Snapper Guaranteed Boat limit 24 (Limit 4 per person x 6). It will only be 6 of us on the Bamm Bamm II 46â€™ Bertram with Capt. Chad Kinney Pro level Quality Reels, Tackle, lures, and bait will be provided.


----------



## fishingredcat (May 20, 2016)

How'd you guys do?


----------

